# Chocolate Horror



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

A few years ago on Christmas eve, my mom fell asleep on the couch with 2 lb of dark chocolate next to the tree. Guess who wasn't put away? 

She woke up at midnight to a lethargic Golden, and ran to Rite-Aid to get peroxide to pour down Ginger's throat, per the vet's instructions. 


Ginger puked it all up in time, thank goodness for 24-7 pharmacies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds like a terrible experience. I'm glad it turned out ok.


----------

